

Acer to launch 3D notebook - edw519
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20090608PD206.html

======
TrevorJ
As an animator and graphic artist I'm dubious at best about the claim that
this can "Convert 2D movies into 3D". Current technology simply can't do a
good job of this. As for viewing 3D without the need for glasses, all current
systems for this rely on a diffraction grating over the screen which delivers
a different image at slightly different viewing angles (think those old '3d'
baseball cards). This technology would actually work pretty well in a laptop
application becasue the primary limitation is the very specific viewing angle
needed, and with a laptop you are virtually assured that the viewer will have
the ability to view the content from a dead-center angle. The downside is that
the diffraction lens degrades the image for normal 2d applications.

